# Zannah



## cardiologineer (Sep 29, 2012)

Looking at me one morning while cleaning:









And sleeping later:









Taking (and running around in) a bath (which she seemed to actually really enjoy!):

















And drying off in my lap after her bath, being the most outgoing and sweet we've seen her so far:


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

She is stunning! Peeping out of the igloo! That foot! I like the towel in the sink while she is bathing so she does not slip.


----------



## bugster (Aug 18, 2012)

I LOVE HER QUILL COLORS!!!


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

What a pretty hedgie. Love the dark mask and the placing of the pinto spots!


----------



## Sar-uh (Sep 6, 2011)

Congrats, she's a beauty! Love that little foot sticking out of the igloo


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

So cute! #64 on the contest, thanks for entering!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

She looks like she's doing great!


----------



## cardiologineer (Sep 29, 2012)

Thanks everyone!

Tonight she was the most calm about being held in my hands than she has so far. We spent a good portion of the evening with her snuggled up on my fleece pajama pants, under another layer of fleece.










And then when I went to put her back in her cage, she was being so good in my hands that I kept her out for a while longer and clipped her back nails even. Here's a couple of pictures of her being really awesome about being held (although she looks pretty grumpy in the pictures, she was really being a sweetheart overall).


----------



## cardiologineer (Sep 29, 2012)

Just thought I'd make an update on my little girl. She's been doing well. Still quilling, so she's a bit grumpy sometimes, but I can definitely see improvement. She seems to enjoy her baths quite a bit. Like I've seen with a lot of hedies, she loves to crawl under her wheel, and I use paper towel for her litter box, so she likes to crawl under that too or in between where I have it folded. If I'm by her cage, she'll just peek out from it, like... "What are you laughing at?" :lol: 
We are still having a pretty big struggle over nail trimming. Although she puts up a fight for pretty much every little clip, she didn't make a peep or anything the one time I cut it too short and had to put some cornstarch on her nail to stop the bleeding. :roll: And unfortunately it seems like her nails grow pretty quickly, so I'm having to do it quite often. I have noticed some improvement though, so we'll just have to keep at it until she's a little more used to it I guess.
Here are some pictures of her from recently:

We got a bean bag chair recently, which Zannah seems to like. She anointed with it and crawled around on it for a while.









We've got into a habit where she gets up around 7:30pm and eats and wheels a bit, then goes back to bed. I'll get her fleece bag out and put it on my lap while I'm sitting in the bean bag and put another piece of fleece over the top and she'll sleep for a bit more, then crawl out onto my lap and snuggle with me while I watch TV.









Despite a little bit of quilling grumpiness still, she's starting to get sweeter and sweeter all the time and I love her so much.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

She's looking great! Love hearing updates on her.


----------



## danilious (Dec 14, 2010)

she is too cute love the bath picture looks like she has fun and its super cute that she watches you clean. she a pretty one inside and out.


----------



## cardiologineer (Sep 29, 2012)

It looks like someone had a party last night while we were sleeping. The left is after I put her cage back how it normally is, the right is what I woke up to it looking like this morning. She's never really moved anything around much at all before, so it was pretty funny to see when I walked in to check on everything this morning. :lol:


----------



## JulieAnne (Sep 3, 2012)

Aww so sweet! I'm hoping that when we get our house put back together I can get back into a routine with Prim. Right now I just mess with her whenever I have time and try to take her to class with me. 

Love that you give updates on her btw. It's fun to watch everyone's hedgies grow (both physically and socially!). Keep em comin!


----------



## momIImany (Oct 14, 2012)

I love her peeking out at you. She is so cute. Keep the pictures coming.


----------



## cardiologineer (Sep 29, 2012)

Thanks everyone. 

Well, tonight, I was walking around holding Zannah and singing Duel of the Fates from Star Wars, and considering she is named after a character from a Star Wars novel, I decided to throw this together real quickly. It was pretty fun. :lol: 




(Just for the record, at 2:20, she was eating a little piece of apple I gave her, not some random thing she found on the floor :lol: )


----------



## Sar-uh (Sep 6, 2011)

Such a cute little thing. I can't believe how tolerant she is with that bow on her back :lol:


----------



## cardiologineer (Sep 29, 2012)

Haha, thank you! And I know, I just put it up there to be silly and it didn't bother her at all, so I got a quick video and pics of it. Then it fell off and she wouldn't let me put it back on but it was just so cute the first time.


----------



## cardiologineer (Sep 29, 2012)

Also, this photo is from about a month ago but I just found it on my phone and thought it was pretty funny. 
I think it took place during one of our struggles over nail clipping. :lol: 









Also she got an odometer for her wheel for Christmas. I already got it all set up and look forward to looking at the data tomorrow.


----------



## Avarris (Dec 3, 2012)

She's sooo cute. She looks like a pretty laid back girl. I love how their faces wrinkle up when they eat... It's like they are making a growly face. LOL


----------



## momIImany (Oct 14, 2012)

Where did you find the odometer and how did you hook it up? Do you have one of Larry's cake wheels?


----------



## cardiologineer (Sep 29, 2012)

My mom actually bought it for us for Christmas so I don't know where she got it. I actually don't like mine very much, it seems to not always record data so I'm not getting accurate readings. So I might end up trying to get a new one. I've seen them at Walmart before. And I think there might be instructions somewhere on here about how to do it. I do have a CSW but I figured it out how to install in on my own based off the directions it came with. I can update if I figure out how to get mine to consistently record data. Or if I get a new better one. I know LG uses some so she may be able to help you out too.


----------



## momIImany (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks. :roll:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

She is such a cutie! I really enjoyed all the pictures.


----------



## cardiologineer (Sep 29, 2012)

PJM said:


> She is such a cutie! I really enjoyed all the pictures.


Thanks! 

I also finally got my odometer to work...well, I didn't really do anything, it just seems to be working now. :roll: 
But anyway, she's been running about 2-2.5 miles a night, so when I noticed she'd eaten a little less than normal and her wheel was much cleaner than normal I figured she hadn't run that much last night. And then I checked the odometer and noticed she'd actually gone 5.22 miles last night, so I was pretty shocked! I know it's pretty normal but still amazing how far those little legs can take them in just one night!

Also, I found a cute picture on my phone.
"More chicken please, mom!"


----------



## cardiologineer (Sep 29, 2012)

This is her favorite way to be carried around. My grandma got me a carry bag for Xmas, but she seems to enjoy just being carried around like this so I only use the bag if I'm going to be doing something that requires both my hands. Otherwise, I just settle her in my palm up against my belly and she loves it.


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

that is so sweet that she feels so secure with you!


----------



## cardiologineer (Sep 29, 2012)

SouthernSweet said:


> that is so sweet that she feels so secure with you!


Thanks! 
The funny thing about this picture was that I was only trying to get a picture of the way I carry her around and she had her face buried in my arm, but at the last minute as the picture was taking, she looked up and the picture turned out really cute.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

She is getting so big! Love all the pictures.


----------



## jholstein11 (Dec 13, 2012)

LOVE the little pokey leg!


----------



## Katis228 (Aug 19, 2012)

thanks for sharing the pics, she is a little cutie pie!  

BTW- love the Star Wars shirt! I have a similar one from episode IV :lol:


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

She just looks so content!


----------



## cardiologineer (Sep 29, 2012)

It's a week of firsts for Zannah. She went on her back for the first time without balling up during her bath last night!
http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=10151308380168821 (apologies for messy kitchen, one of my roommates started cleaning it up yesterday but got distracted and never finished)

She also has to go to the vet for the first time tomorrow because she was having trouble peeing yesterday, plus the swollen skin behind her ears seemed to be going away but is now just as bad as it was when I first noticed her (plus she's about 5 months old now so it was time for a check-up anyway). :? On the plus side, we are going to the same vet that LG uses so I know we will be in good hands!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I hope the vet visit goes okay and that her problems are an easy fix! Say hi to Dr. Vickstrom for us.


----------



## cardiologineer (Sep 29, 2012)

Got a cute picture of Zannah last night while I was taking pics for the average size/weight thread thing.









Also I have to say she has all of the sudden got really amazing about being on her back (most of the time, she does grump about it and refuse sometimes) in the past week or so since I've been meticulously checking her over after her pottying issues. 
She was also super cute at the vet, amazingly curious and active (especially considering it was in the middle of the afternoon). I eventually got tired of having to follow her around the exam table to move her away from the edges, so I carried her around the room and let her sniff all the things on the wall. :lol: 
She's really amazing and I love her so much!


----------



## PrincessK (Oct 25, 2012)

She's so cute!! And the Pokemon Pillowcase is a plus!


----------



## AlexONeil (Nov 14, 2012)

She's so cute! I love her face in that picture, "What is this? Can I eats?"

I'm glad to hear she's doing better though! (I read it in the average height/weight thread)


----------

